# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Có ai biết làm trang chủ như http://nhoczang.tk/?

## ducquan1008

có ai bjk làm trang chủ giống như http://nhoczang.tk/ ko?giúp em với!

----------


## nongdanseo

cái này là blog yahoo flus mà bạn. còn cái domain .tk là trỏ đến cái url của trang blogthôi.
bạn đọc bài viết này http://vn.360plus.yahoo.com/beautifuldream-blog/article?mid=261
về cách rip theme blog yahoo flus, và tìm hiểu cách rip theme trên mạng nhé!

----------


## tuboi

đó là cái blog thôi chứ đâu có gì ghê gớm .tên miền t.k trỏ tới trang blog mà thôi .bạn còn có thể làm đẹp hơn thế cơ

----------


## thuthunga

bạn hãy dùng kompozer thử đi, nó có thể làm được

----------


## nguyenthoa

nếu làm như tếh bằng tên miền .tk thì em có thể dùng file html rùi đổi tên lại,nhưng hình như đó là 2 blog mấy anh ah!khi mình vào bằng địa chỉ của blog đó là http://vn.myblog......../vitaongheo.... em ko nhớ rõ thì nó vẫn hiện 1 trang chủn hư thế!hình như là 2 blog nó xóa đi module hay sao á!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
khi vào bằng địa chỉ blog plus nó vẫn hêện lên trang chủ đó mà!hình như là 2 blgo,blog đầu tiên xóa hết module,blog thứ 2 mới là blgo khi mình clcik vào xem á!

----------

